# Good Intentions Gone Wrong ? or Good idea!



## Architect1281 (Mar 20, 2012)

http://ksax.com/article/stories/S2542515.shtml?cat=10230


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 20, 2012)

That’s what happens when pinhead bureaucrats put on their tin badges and think they are important.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2012)

me-thinks we aren't getting the entire story, from either side. He has a siding permit, he is instructed to complete, stucco gets put on and BAM! He gets arrested.....a bit too sketchy. JMHO


----------



## fatboy (Mar 20, 2012)

http://kstp.com/article/stories/s2544340.shtml


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 20, 2012)

And more tin stars:

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2012/03/19/nh-woman-sued-for-planting-flowers-in-her-front-yard/


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 20, 2012)

Having been involved recently with a case that ended up in jail time for the owner for not completing a project in a timely manner - I must say that there is likely a LOT more to the story.

In our particular case, the judge got tired of waiting after about 9 years.  The owner spent a few nights in jail, but finally got the outside complete.  We're expecting another decade or so on the inside.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 20, 2012)

Good thing it wasn't an ADA issue....


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 20, 2012)

couldn't be an ADA issue it hasn't been 20 years yet.


----------



## righter101 (Mar 20, 2012)

On it's face, it seems possibly extreme.  Then again, you always see the sensational headlines about "County Code Enforcer Shuts down kids lemonade stand".  Horrible right? Until you read the whole story that they are operating it on a 55mph 4 lane highway and there have been 4 wrecks since they opened from people stopping in traffic to get lemonade.

I agree with the posters that say there must be more to this story.

Although, our jurisdiction does have criminal penalties for building code violations, we have yet to charge someone criminally for a code violation.


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 20, 2012)

So Good intentions Gone Bad - and yet Lil Wayne in La CA fined $3,635 for grass , weeds says That aint nutthin I Spend mor n that on weed in a afternoon!

http://www.starzlife.com/20120319/officials-to-lil-wayne-cut-the-lawn/

Life Safety Man is all bout Life Safety.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 21, 2012)

righter101 said:
			
		

> On it's face, it seems possibly extreme.  Then again, you always see the sensational headlines about "County Code Enforcer Shuts down kids lemonade stand".  Horrible right? Until you read the whole story that they are operating it on a 55mph 4 lane highway and there have been 4 wrecks since they opened from people stopping in traffic to get lemonade.I agree with the posters that say there must be more to this story.
> 
> Although, our jurisdiction does have criminal penalties for building code violations, we have yet to charge someone criminally for a code violation.


We have had a person picked up on warrants, and I really could not imagine it happening to a guy that deserved it more. Licensed plumber who has bilked many people, we finally got some teeth through the court with ticketing and he ignored us like he always had. This time the judge issued a warrant, and it was great to have him sit in jail for the weekend. He got out and became super cooperative.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 21, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> we finally got some teeth


We just gum them into submission. *naw* *naw* *naw*  Our CEO's biggest complaint is not having any "Code Intestinal Fortitude."  He might use a different name though.

A typical letter looks like this:

Date, Year

Possible Violator

Some Address

Our Fair City, Our Great State ZIP

Re:  Gentle Reminder to Call Me

Dear Friendly Violation Suspect:

The Planning Department has been made aware of a possible zoning violation on your property.  If it's not too much trouble, we'd appreciate a phone call or walk-in visit to discuss the zoning ordinance that we are loathe to enforce.  However, we are happy to work with you for a prolonged period of time while you make mild attempts to comply and your neighbors continually call to complain.

To avoid causing you consternation, I have purposely not indicated the possible violation that may or may not be occurring on your property, allegedly.  If you fail to contact me in some unspecified time in the future, then I will forced to escalate this to a letter of sincere urgency informing you that over the course of several more weeks, I will be providing additional notices for you to take heed of.

Continue to think happy thoughts until that time.  If you have any questions regarding this matter, please contact me at 1-1AR-EAC-ODES, or at HappyRainbowCode@FairCity.org.

Sincerely,

CEO


----------



## Darren Emery (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh Papio.

Good humor always has a dose of truth in it.  In this case... a lot!


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 21, 2012)

You should send out a custard filled donut with that letter. Maybe theater tickets or a free carwash.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 21, 2012)

gbhammer said:
			
		

> You should send out a custard filled donut with that letter. Maybe theater tickets or a free carwash.


Hey, now there is no reason to get carried away...but seriously, if we served each letter personally with a box of crawlers I bet we would get a much better response.

A free carwash is just plain silly and wrong...nobody wants to see CEO's in cut-off jean shorts washing cars.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 21, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Hey, now there is no reason to get carried away...but seriously, if we served each letter personally with a box of crawlers I bet we would get a much better response.  A free carwash is just plain silly and wrong...nobody wants to see CEO's in cut-off jean shorts washing cars.


  I think the idea was that planning department staff would come to the premises and wash the car in the driveway.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 21, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I think the idea was that planning department staff would come to the premises and wash the car in the driveway.


d'oh! yes, that would be more convenient for the property owner...and less awkward.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 21, 2012)

exercise is so important these days, unless you give them the donut.


----------



## steveray (Mar 21, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> I think the idea was that planning department staff would come to the premises and wash the car in the driveway.


That would be a commercial use in a residential zone and not allowed!.....


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 21, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> We just gum them into submission. *naw* *naw* *naw*  Our CEO's biggest complaint is not having any "Code Intestinal Fortitude."  He might use a different name though.A typical letter looks like this:
> 
> .........
> 
> ...


OH Papio when I go I'm leaving my sense of humor to you


----------



## Alias (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh Papio!


----------



## Alias (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree that there is more to this story.

I can also understand the frustration with the Code Enforcement people when after many letters there is still no progress.  I have a repeat offender here and, he seems to enjoy baiting the city.  We went in and cleaned up his property in 2007, and it looks at least the same, if not worse.  He'll be getting another notice this year.  They had a fire last year in the home, open permits, no C of O, and they moved back in and removed my condemnation sign.  It's okay, I've got the substandard recording papers all ready to record at the Recorder's Office.  I am so tired of these people.  :censored:banghd


----------



## righter101 (Mar 21, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> We just gum them into submission. *naw* *naw* *naw*  Our CEO's biggest complaint is not having any "Code Intestinal Fortitude."  He might use a different name though.A typical letter looks like this:
> 
> Date, Year
> 
> ...


You may be facing copyright infringement for using our letter!!!

Here is another tip.  On the second notice, put some stuff in BOLD RED FONT!!! Let them know you mean buisness!!


----------



## High Desert (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's a similar one with a homeowner and the EPA.

http://www.ktvz.com/news/30730240/detail.html


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Mar 22, 2012)

righter101 said:
			
		

> You may be facing copyright infringement for using our letter!!!Here is another tip.  On the second notice, put some stuff in BOLD RED FONT!!! Let them know you mean buisness!!


I thought the letter was a supplementary template sold in the bonus pack for the IPMC?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 22, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> I thought the letter was a supplementary template sold in the bonus pack for the IPMC?


  Yes, but the license is GNU not Apache.


----------



## Horrors (Mar 26, 2012)

see ya again

hope you will do same things again


----------

